# Rotocaster for casting resins



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

My brain is fried, been to so many sites in the last few hours I can't even remember where I saw this posted, I hope it wasn't on another thread here, lol.

http://www.solsylva.com/cnc/rotomold.html


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*great find!*

I have been looking for a schematic for a while now. I have been wanting to build one so I can cut my resin and polyurethane costs. I WILL be making one of these this year!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but what does this do / used for..


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

It's for generating centrifugal force so your resin stays on the outside of your mold and let you do hollow castings. That's the nerdy answer anyway.

http://video.google.com/url?docid=-...ndex=1&usg=AL29H22HFySfRz01c6ZdB279BYWznSgcOw


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Vlad, yer stalking me and reposting my discoveries everywhere!

At least give me a little credit once in a while......
He got it from my post on technical insanity or one of the casting groups I participate in on yahoo, after following a story on boingboing that led me to that link.

Simpler answer about what its for:
Instead of standing around hoping you just slushed a resin around the entire inside of a mold for 15 minutes and then cracking it open to find you forgot n axis rotation - this will spin a mold completely around as if tracing a sphere, ensuring uniform coverage.

The result, a hollow form positive of the mold negative.

There are other ways to get comparable results, but with a device like this you automate the process.

Personally, I think I will pass on a stick frame and switch to plys for stability, or convert to metal and get a beefier motor and switch to a chain drive.

I plan to build for 24" capacity molds.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

So, let me get this straight... You pour your resin or whatnot into the mold, put the mold into this and it spins fast enough to fling it against all sides?

How much is resin, and how much would this project run do you think?

I've been pondering how to line the approach to the candy with skulls lit from inside. I wonder if this would allow me to mass produce skull molds cheap. Or anyhting I want to mold multiple copies of for that matter.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It's not a fast spin that centrifuges the stuff against the sides; this rotates the mold in 3 axes so the entire 3D surface gets coated and keeps the stuff from settling off of the sides and collecting at the bottom while it's still liquid. Like when you slush cast by hand, only this lets you slush the stuff around for a long time without your arms falling off. You wouldn't want to slush resin around fast; it'd make bubbles and ruin the casting as the material was trying to set.


----------

